# A Piece of Wood



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I came across this and I thought only here could the story and the piece of wood be interesting. My brother in law came to visit and brought me a present. He was cleaning his mid 1800's built barn in Amish land Indiana when he came across this piece of mahogany. He remembered me and a few knives I made him so he thought I could cut this up and make handles out of them. But I can't bring myself to ripping this old piece. It was still partially wrapped, 4x12x12 and posted 1970. It's now my new door stop.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Sweet! That is a seriously nice chunk o wood.

I bought a 1x10, 7' long of mahogany and it was near $80.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

make a bowl out of it.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> make a bowl out of it.


I'm sorry to say I don't have a lathe of any type in my arsenal. But it is a thought.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd leave just like it is and protect it....Make a case for it... It's been wrapped and post marked for forty years....


----------

